# NAP Sizzor Rest set up and FOB's



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback and pictures, I'm going to be trying one in the very near future. Since I shoot fingers, I like the fact that you can adjust the timing of the arms opening up. Hopefully it works!


----------



## bobgasner (Jan 27, 2009)

*sizzor rest*

how did you attach the pill cord to the cable it looks like you used some kind fase. thanks bobner


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

bobgasner said:


> how did you attach the pill cord to the cable it looks like you used some kind fase. thanks bobner


I used a cable clamp that came with a Ripcord rest. 2 of my hunting bows use the clamp and never had an issue.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thats a great review. Thumbs up !!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great review! Now I am wondering how the rest performs in terms of accuracy, vibration, and noise??


----------



## tomw11 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Fletching contact*

I have been using the sizzor rest for a while now and have not had any problems until this weekend. I switched to quick spin fletchings and now the bottom fletching is making contact. I tried to adjust the cord up a little to cause the rest to open sooner but the problem was worse. So I put it back to the original setup. I was shooting Easton Axis with standard 3 fletching before and verified no contact using marking powder. Any ideas to help would be appreciated.


----------



## bernerbass99 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Nap sizzor*



tomw11 said:


> I have been using the sizzor rest for a while now and have not had any problems until this weekend. I switched to quick spin fletchings and now the bottom fletching is making contact. I tried to adjust the cord up a little to cause the rest to open sooner but the problem was worse. So I put it back to the original setup. I was shooting Easton Axis with standard 3 fletching before and verified no contact using marking powder. Any ideas to help would be appreciated.


If you fille down the inside of your arrow nocks so the arrow comes off the string more easy you should have no problems. Its a little bit time consuming but worth it for such a great rest


----------

